

The NSA named one of its top-secret programs Skynet - milesf
https://www.theverge.com/2015/5/9/8577515/nsa-skynet-program-is-real

======
tux
"Google: Rise of the Machines" @
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1QB9DW_0kM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1QB9DW_0kM)

